# clear-blue easy advanced digital



## smfent

I had one circle and now I have had 8 days of flashing smiley faces but no solid smiley yet. How many others out there have had this happen? Did you ever get the solid smiley? I feel like they are starting to taunt me.:haha: 

I am 37 and TTC my first child. Please tell me I am not alone with the stupid flashing smiley faces!


----------



## Sis4Us

Smfent ..... Have u taken a HPT??? If Ur hormones are up that many days I would !!! I got my 1st flashing Smiley this Am we will see what it says tonite!!! I think my surge is pretty short since my cycles are only 25 days so I'll see if I even get a Solid :)

GL


----------



## Solstyce

smfent said:


> I had one circle and now I have had 8 days of flashing smiley faces but no solid smiley yet. How many others out there have had this happen? Did you ever get the solid smiley? I feel like they are starting to taunt me.:haha:
> 
> I am 37 and TTC my first child. Please tell me I am not alone with the stupid flashing smiley faces!

I had that happen last cycle. I read some posts that your body may be gearing up for O but then doesn't O. Or it may be gearing up and eventually you O. I ended up not Oing so I induced my period (first cycle off of BC).


----------



## MrsKitty

Not had the smiley flashing or otherwise yet! Interested to read some else's experiences because those things are driving me crazy and will have to purchase another box as only two left lol. I am thinking if it is flashing you have some sort of surge?


----------



## Sis4Us

The Flashey says its High fertility but then what's the Peak??? I'm guessing maybe that's when u release the egg and actually ovulate... So if that's the case maybe Solstyce is right u may have not released to pick up the Peak!!! :shrug:

I've tested 9Am, 12Pm and 3Pm All flashey .... That smiley is taunting me too!!!:haha:


----------



## Solstyce

Flashing is high, solid is peak. When you get to solid the screen stays for 48 hours so you can't test anymore.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still getting a Flashey Smiley I really want to wipe that smile off :gun:


----------



## mari72

I had a flashing yesterday and a solid today, think you're only meant to test once a day with fmu. It detects increasing oestrogen (flashing) and lh surge (solid).


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm on Day 3 w Flashing smiley... IDK what's up W these test u would think when U pay $60 they would work !!! Going to spend more $$$ and my Reg Digital after I drop of my LO!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Solstyce

mari72 said:


> I had a flashing yesterday and a solid today, think you're only meant to test once a day with fmu. It detects increasing oestrogen (flashing) and lh surge (solid).

Yes, the directions say to only test with FMU. It's not the same as the cheaper OPKs which tell you to test 2 times a day later in the day. 

The directions actually say testing in the afternoon can give a false positive.


----------



## Sis4Us

I have been but My surge is usually short and I'm trying to Pin exact O... so I've been testing a few times A day to do that!!!!
Well no such Luxk w These stupid things what a waste of my Money they should have a warning that if Ur cycles are irregular not to buy them.... A friend on another post told me she got 5 days Flashing W no Peak and a Neg.!!!!!
I'm thinking if Ur hormones are a Lil off this test is not for U !!! :nope:


----------



## JMCarie

For the last 2 cycles I have had 2 separate positive opks. This cycle it was pos on cd10 and neg the next day. Then on cd 16 and 17 I got 2 smiley faces. This morning cd 18 it was negative. We BD'd cd 8, 10-16, but my husband was traveling yesterday and today. I guess what I am asking is whether I still have a good chance of conceiving or not? I am wondering when I ovulated. I am worried that I haven't ovulated yet because on cd 17 the smiley face was pos in the morning and in the afternoon and we didn't bd then or today. We only bd'd before and on the first positive day. 

I guess I am in doubt that my hubby's sperm will even last that long...I am on fertility friend and constantly look at other peoples charts who have become pregnant, analyzing when their opk turned positive and when they bd...I know I am nuts and driving myself crazy. I just feel like my eggs are deteriating by the minute at 39. On top of it I am stressed out b/c we miscarried 2 times last year.

If any of you can give me some hope/opinions/advice that would help I would appreciate it..


----------



## MrsKitty

Hmm got to wonder if these tests are worth it, I have had a lot of advice to buy the cheap ones as well which I will be doing for next month. I got my smile yesterday and it says to do the deed in 48 hours (have been doing alternate days anyway) but after googling (always a mistake) it says you should not do it after as will be too late! What! Anyway I will be doing the alternate days anyway. So confusing and adds a bit more stress.

JMCarie I am 39 too so if you want a support buddy message me. I am not a wonder with advice but it is good to have someone in same position. The advice I have got on here is great. :)



JMCarie said:


> For the last 2 cycles I have had 2 separate positive opks. This cycle it was pos on cd10 and neg the next day. Then on cd 16 and 17 I got 2 smiley faces. This morning cd 18 it was negative. We BD'd cd 8, 10-16, but my husband was traveling yesterday and today. I guess what I am asking is whether I still have a good chance of conceiving or not? I am wondering when I ovulated. I am worried that I haven't ovulated yet because on cd 17 the smiley face was pos in the morning and in the afternoon and we didn't bd then or today. We only bd'd before and on the first positive day.
> 
> I guess I am in doubt that my hubby's sperm will even last that long...I am on fertility friend and constantly look at other peoples charts who have become pregnant, analyzing when their opk turned positive and when they bd...I know I am nuts and driving myself crazy. I just feel like my eggs are deteriating by the minute at 39. On top of it I am stressed out b/c we miscarried 2 times last year.
> 
> If any of you can give me some hope/opinions/advice that would help I would appreciate it..


----------



## Sis4Us

JM I would say all that BDing B4 U r prob good... If he will be home Tom. I would get in one more :sex:

GL

Day 4 here W the Flashey Smiley .... And w FMU!!!!! :gun:


----------



## Charwri

I am a bit obsessive, so I have been testing with the CB advanced digital, the regular CB digital, and the non-digital OPK. With my last pregnancy the regular CB digital worked for me, btw. So here's what I found. Yesterday morning I received my first flashing smiley on the advanced and a negative on the non digital opk. But I've never caught my surge with fmu and you can't test multiple times a day with the advanced, so I went out and bought the regular CB digital. At 2 pm I tested with the regular CB digital and got a smiley. I backed it up with a non digital opk and had a definite positive (test line was darker than control). Last night I tested again with the regular CB digital just for fun and I still had a smiling positive. This morning I tested with CB advanced again... Flashing smiley...high again, not peak, right? With the same FMU, I used the regular CB digital and non digital OPK and both were negative. So I think the advanced missed my surge. I definitely recommend the old CB digital.


----------



## MrsKitty

Interested yet slightly confused by this lol. So from this you recommend cb digital the smiley face sort? This month I got the dip stick sort as a lot cheaper and just pondering my options as still only at cd9. :)


Charwri said:


> I am a bit obsessive, so I have been testing with the CB advanced digital, the regular CB digital, and the non-digital OPK. With my last pregnancy the regular CB digital worked for me, btw. So here's what I found. Yesterday morning I received my first flashing smiley on the advanced and a negative on the non digital opk. But I've never caught my surge with fmu and you can't test multiple times a day with the advanced, so I went out and bought the regular CB digital. At 2 pm I tested with the regular CB digital and got a smiley. I backed it up with a non digital opk and had a definite positive (test line was darker than control). Last night I tested again with the regular CB digital just for fun and I still had a smiling positive. This morning I tested with CB advanced again... Flashing smiley...high again, not peak, right? With the same FMU, I used the regular CB digital and non digital OPK and both were negative. So I think the advanced missed my surge. I definitely recommend the old CB digital.


----------



## Charwri

I like the regular CLearblue easy digital, not the advanced. I think the advanced missed my peak fertility bc you can only test in the morning. The regular CB caught it at 2pm and 9pm. The regular dipstick opk caught it too, but I am always second guessing those, which is why I always breakdown and buy the digital.


----------



## ~Brandy~

The advanced digital seems to work for me. I have compare the advanced with the line OPKS... as well as the only time I got a solid smiley I had an ultrasound that day and BAM ovulation time! so it was right.


----------



## sarah1972

this happened to me too :(


----------



## Solstyce

I've been using the CB advanced for 3 cycles. On the last 2 it predicted ovulation correctly. I had 4 days of high the first month and 6 days of high the second month. On the second month I also used the regular CB digital. It gave me 0 every day except on the peak day (I got the solid smilie on the advanced and regular digital on the same day). The concerning thing was I ovulated that same night! Which means if I had only used the regular, I would have not had enough time to get in some BDing. I only used both tests with FMU as per the instructions.

This cycle I am only using the CB advanced. I got 2 days of high and today I got a peak reading. So a lot less high days this month. I am concerned that I got my peak 2 days earlier than normal, but I've only been off of birth control for 3 months so it's a bit soon to know what normal is for me yet.


----------

